# Made my own protein bars



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Was looking at buying some protein bars, but after looking at the prices, thought why dont I just make my own?

So I found a decent recipe online. I ended up using this one:

http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=662771

Heres my ingredients










I made a few mistakes; shouldnt have used fat reduced cocoa powder and probably bought the wrong peanut butter.

Anyway, here are the end results 










I made so I could have them for my breakfast. Had one just now and they are quite filling, but probably could have done with more water in them.


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Very good! I may do this too. Do you know roughly what the calorie, protien, carb and fat/sugar/salt content is?

And how do they taste?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

they taste really nice, The figures are on that site , but for mine Id put the sugar up a little bit.


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahhh so they are


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

With all those sugars they sound more like energy bars, good for an endurance event, can't see you putting much mass on with them. Good effort for having a go mate


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

fat-tony said:


> With all those sugars they sound more like energy bars, good for an endurance event, can't see you putting much mass on with them. Good effort for having a go mate


Theyre not for mass. They kind of are like Energy bars I suppose, I have them for my breakfast and they keep me going through work.


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok, just be cautious of the insulin spike and subsequent downer that they will give you. I'll have to give them a go on my next ultra in September


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I used to make these... try using Whole Earth peanut butter, sugar free.

... you really need to try making the protein pancakes


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

I can destroy a whole tub of whole earth peanut butter in about 10 mins!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Might give these a go!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

fat-tony said:


> I can destroy a whole tub of whole earth peanut butter in about 10 mins!


Oh yeah... the crunchy one especially


----------



## fat-tony (Nov 8, 2008)

Mate, it could be crunchy, smooth or bubble wrapped!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I love this forum for stuff like this. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Does it mean 1 1/2 scoops of whey protein?


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

No, like 4 or 5!. It means like a tea or coffee cup


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

> The cup currently used in the United States for nutrition labeling is defined in United States law as 240 mL


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cup_(unit)#United_States_customary_cup


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeh cheers will, any idea what a spoon is???


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Table or tea?


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Serving


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Serving


Huuuuuuge!!


----------

